# 67 convert fuel/ brake lines pix



## mmag36 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey guys- does anyone have pics of a 67 covert fuel line routing for a AC car? I have a 67 hardtop with a boxed frame and was wondering if a pre-bent convert front to rear brake line and fuel line from Ames would work for me. I'm trying to avoid custom bending stainless lines-Thanks...Mike


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The convertible lines may be the best bet but with the boxing protruding so far out from the frame, you may still need to bend the lines to accommodate them or run the lines behind the reinforcement plates. Either way I don't see a pre-bent line just matching up to that frame without custom bending.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

doesnt seem to protrude any farther than factory. all the prebent lines i have bought before needed some tweaking after shipping was done with them anyway.


----------

